
Tips for Succeeding in a CS. PhD - Nalta
https://sybrandt.com/posts/2020_03_30_tips_phd_cs/
======
johntiger1
Very insightful article! I like how you retrospectively analyze advice you
were given. Maybe I will do a meta retrospective analysis in a few years :)

